# Passage à un abonnement Gratuit



## EatLife (7 Avril 2020)

Bonjour ! Il s’agit d’un problème assez urgent puisque je vais re passer à une abonnement gratuit de ICloud.
Seul petit soucis.. j’ai 25Go d’utilisé pour 5Go de gratuit.

Je me demande donc comment parvenir à virer les choses du cloud pour les mettre sur le stockage du téléphone.
Petit problème quand je veux m’occuper des photos qui occupe 18Go de place dessus.
Quand je souhaite désactiver iCloud pour photos j’ai un message disant que je peux sois télécharger les photos/vidéos soit les perdre. Mais je crois comprendre qu’ils en supprimeront certaines j’ai pas vraiment compris.. et j’ai peur de perdre à jamais des photos 

si quelqu’un pouvez m’éclairer ça serais sympa, merci !

P.S : j’ai mis des screens en pièces jointes


----------



## ericse (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Tu pourrais aussi utiliser le cloud Google en mode gratuit, le nombre de photos est illimité (avec une petite compression) et ça te ferais une sécurité pour être sûr de ne pas perdre tes photos si ça se passe mal du coté iCloud (ou si ton tel tombe en panne)


----------



## Igrekoa2n (8 Avril 2020)

Télécharger les photos depuis iCloud.com sur un ordinateur ce sera le plus simple


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Avant de supprimer la photothèque iCloud, il faut basculer la photothèque en mode « Télécharger les originaux ». Ça va prendre plusieurs heures, d’autant qu’il faut être en wifi et branché sur secteur. 
Une fois toutes les photos téléchargées (cela se vérifie dans l’application photos tout en bas), il est possible de supprimer la photothèque dans ICloud sans perdre les photos qui seront stockées uniquement sur l’iPhone.


----------



## EatLife (10 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

merci à vous tous ! Je vais utiliser vos 3 conseils différents
-Stockés sur google
-télécharger sur l’ordi les photos
-basculer la photothèque

Encore merci à vous


----------

